# Hello from Amall Mousery, Australia!



## AmallMousery (Apr 2, 2016)

Good morning/evening/etc!
My name is Katelynn, and I have been exploring and loving the adventure of owning mice for six years. In the past I have tangled with breeding pet shop mice with a focus on temperament, health and appearance. Actively I am not breeding though. My previous breeding adventures proved to be successful though, with one of my buck whom I owned the great grandparents of recently turning three with no health issues other than some minor alopecia (hair loss) from old age. I currently own eight does and eight bucks (unintentionally  ) I do intend on getting into breeding in the future, but I am currently experiencing financial difficulties  . I have read and looked at numerous forums in the past, but many of the others (I'm not going to name names, but I'm sure many of you can deduce) I have found to hold a great deal of bias and are not open to difference. I believe that as long as your animals are healthy and happy and you are doing what is the best for the species, your pets and yourself, than all is fine. I have been sneaking around this forum for awhile without being a member and decided it was time I joined in! 
Happy Mousing,
Katelynn 
Amall Mousery, Australia


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Katelynn.

It's unlikely you will find any bias on this forum, we moderate in a way that welcomes most types of mouse breeder or pet mouse keeper :welcome1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings! I'm so glad you found us here, especially since it sounds like you've run across the OTHER kind of mouse forums!  Everyone here is pretty great.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome :lol:


----------

